# New Cookoff close to OKC



## butcher bbq (Mar 29, 2009)

There is a new cookoff in Tecumseh,OK. in June. It is a KCBS sanctioned cookoff and they are working on making it a state championship. Anyone in the metro area this would be close enough to check out and maybe get your feet wet in the compititon ring.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 29, 2009)

I will have to look into that Not ready to compete. Maude doesn't like to travel but I would like to go!


----------



## azrocker (Mar 29, 2009)

In Enid!

http://reddirtbbq.com/wordpress/contestants-packet


----------



## butcher bbq (Mar 29, 2009)

We will be there also, Are you going to stop in there?


----------



## azrocker (Mar 29, 2009)

Might have to work that weekend. When is Tecumseh?


----------



## butcher bbq (Mar 30, 2009)

June 12th and 13th, You might as well join in all the fun and come down Friday, setup and burn some chicken with us.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.blazathon.com/Site/Stillw...krule%2009.pdf


----------



## butcher bbq (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh yea if its in Oklahoma we will be  cooking in it. I plan on cooking between 15 and 20 contest this year.


----------

